# Can't remove my TiVo hard drive!



## fordo (Aug 8, 2002)

Hey everyone, I spent about 2 hrs tonight just trying to get all of the screws unscrewed from the TiVo cabinet and then from around the hard drive. Finally did it. Then I unhooked the ribbon thing. It was hard but it finally relented and came out. Great. Now, I cannot get the little *********** cable that connects to the power source in the TiVo to come out of the hard drive. Spent an hour working on it tonight. It cannot be this hard! What am I doing wrong? Is there a trick here to get it out? I am afraid I will break one of the black, red, or yellow power wires.

Pls somebody help me. I am ready to throw this TiVo out the window but i know that I still love it deep down and I want us to be able to work things out.

Thx!
Fordo


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Use a pair of needle nosed pliers. I just use that a walk the connection out.



fordo said:


> Hey everyone, I spent about 2 hrs tonight just trying to get all of the screws unscrewed from the TiVo cabinet and then from around the hard drive. Finally did it. Then I unhooked the ribbon thing. It was hard but it finally relented and came out. Great. Now, I cannot get the little *********** cable that connects to the power source in the TiVo to come out of the hard drive. Spent an hour working on it tonight. It cannot be this hard! What am I doing wrong? Is there a trick here to get it out? I am afraid I will break one of the black, red, or yellow power wires.
> 
> Pls somebody help me. I am ready to throw this TiVo out the window but i know that I still love it deep down and I want us to be able to work things out.
> 
> ...


----------



## fordo (Aug 8, 2002)

"just use that a walk the connection out" 

Could you pls clarify? Thx!


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Open up the needle nosed pliers.
put the end over the white connector (around the connector)
twist or rock or wiggle the pliers back and forth until the connection loosens up.



fordo said:


> "just use that a walk the connection out"
> 
> Could you pls clarify? Thx!


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

sure, no problem.


----------

